# Todays haul . . . .



## Kevin (Nov 3, 2013)



Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Theburlbroker (Nov 3, 2013)

Lawdy!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 3, 2013)

The big sandy still standing in that pic 3rd from the bottom was not harvested. I have to have her topped to get her - that's in the works but I just wanted to show her.


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 3, 2013)

oh delicious!!!!!!!!!!! thats some great looking wood there!


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 3, 2013)

That butt log in the fifth photo down....just wish I lived closer is all I can say!!


I wish I had half the equipment to harvest as you do, sure would be better then the extra aches and pains from doing it the way I do! By the way, that butt log...what does it weigh? Just wondering if it would fit in the back of a Chevy Colorado(we wouldn't have to tell the wife or anything)......






Scott (suspension hibernation ain't warm) B

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Man...I can never get enough of that. I could look and drool all day long.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice haul! How many loads do you have to harvest to fill all those back orders? I'm sure all the WB guys have 2 or 3 reserved at least :D:D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 3, 2013)

That's what I'm talking about Kevin, If I ever make it down there I would love to log with you, that's what I call fun. :D I bet it feels good for you to get some logging time in. ;)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jimmyjames (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow those pieces are bigger than Kevin size chunks! Man I'd walk up to old sandy and just wack her down! I'm sure your being careful though so you don't pull the heart out of her :)


----------



## jmurray (Nov 3, 2013)

wheres the im jealous and now depressed smiley.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Wow those pieces are bigger than Kevin size chunks! Man I'd walk up to old sandy and just wack her down! I'm sure your being careful though so you don't pull the heart out of her :)



Jimmy, I can't drop it because it towers above and leans toward the highline wires running through the property. Just so happens my new neighbor across the way is an arborist so we're trying to work a deal when the timing is right for him and his guys. All I can say is I hope she's solid and flamed because I'm going to have to spend a few shiny nickels to get this one.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 4, 2013)

Maybe you'd be better off just leavin her there. Kind of like a mother looking after her children. A good luck tree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2013)

No, she'll get struck by lightining sooner or later. Surprised it hasn't happened already. In the area she's at I never seen any that large they all get zapped. Don't want her to go to waste. There's one more about 75% the size as her and I gonna get them both hopefully if I can afford his quote.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vern Tator (Nov 8, 2013)

Sounds like a luxury problem to me. I would trade you a couple of problems for that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2013)

If you take that problem Vern you have to take the whole package, and with what I'm going through right now trying to get this place on track you might want to reconsider trading with me. You will literally have no other life other than keeping your head under the hood trying to figure out why nothing works like the manual says it will.  

But I am not complaining - I consider this one of those rare situations where it feels like a privilege to be pulling my hair out. Maybe it will pay off.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 8, 2013)

Well...if you pull all yer hair out you wont have to ever go to the barber again....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2013)

_"Always look at the bright, side of your life . . . . . . "_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 8, 2013)

In my opinion, for what it's worth, it has already paid off.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2013)

Awesome. Glad it has.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

